
The private cloud is for suckers - jmngomes
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2937829/cloud-computing/the-private-cloud-is-for-suckers.html
======
jstewartmobile
I wonder how much Amazon or Google paid InfoWorld to write this.

Sometimes it makes sense to keep this stuff in-house -- you know, when the
users are primarily on the inside and the internet connection option(s) are
not very reliable.

